# Potomac Raceway



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

Potomac raceway is up and running.Its in its early stages,but gives me a chance to test and tune some cars so i can go race and maybe have a chance.Added 2 more lanes for a whopping 4 lanes of fun.I notice that the "shadow" is a common theme on here so thought I would add a nice pic of it.Also Have a nice black shadow in jewel box case.Whats up with the black shadow references I love this little car.
Talk to you soon
Bart(crosley) yes I own one


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Nicw track Crosley - looks like it's fun to drive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Bart, Your track is running! Awesome! 

Must be good to get those old cars you wisely saved out and about to stretch their legs (and "arms".). 

Let the good times roll!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That's a nice layout.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a great start Bart!

Shadows have many uses...you dont wanna know what I use them for ... hahahaha!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*I have a dream today*










I have a dream that one day every home will have a 4x8 Tomy/AFX slot car track.

__________________


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice track. Take that Crosley and make a Gasser out of it.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hotshot, or one of the more sedate vehicles? The last few years before his passing, I used to see Ray Heppinstall racing his Hotshot (or was it a Super Shot) at vintage events on the East Coast. 

What size it the table?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Amen, SuperFist! We could even have a stretch dream of 4x16...


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Wow*

Out in the garage(labortory) its getting pretty hot and dirty.Hot is the magna traction stuff I put on a tjet to make a fat tire screamer,Dirty its out in the garage and I have to clean the track daily(paper towels only no chemicals) and clean the tires often but I am making some progress so on race day I dont get spankity wanked crank shanked
Talk to you all soon
Crosley(Bart) Yes I own a crosley


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great track Bart...*

Looks like a design that gives everybody something to like. You got the straights and the road course elements there. 



crosley said:


> Bart(crosley) yes I own one


btw... I must admit I did not know what a Crosley looked like... SO...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Crosley ,

Is that a Tuckaway layout or a modified version of it ?

Nice track build .

Gonzo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

crosley said:


> Out in the garage(labortory) its getting pretty hot and dirty.Hot is the magna traction stuff I put on a tjet to make a fat tire screamer,Dirty its out in the garage and I have to clean the track daily(paper towels only no chemicals) and clean the tires often but I am making some progress so on race day I dont get spankity wanked crank shanked
> Talk to you all soon
> Crosley(Bart) Yes I own a crosley


Looks like you've got it working pretty good Bart. I'm liking the fattened up olive 250. 

Have you considered a drop cloth, throw of some sort, even an old shower curtain for your sanitation department?


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*hey there*

Yes its a tuckaway built off some ideas from another site.I dont want to get in trouble here.Thats a cool crosley pic.you guys are to kind its a thrown together track and will be going inside so me and the wife can race this winter.Wifey approved!Whoo Hoo!Then it will get some detailing over the winter months
Thanks
Crosley (Bart)


----------

